# هل فى حاجه اسمها حب من اول نظره( موضوع للنقاش)



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى ​ 
انهارضه الموضوع مختلف شويه ​ 
عن باقى مواضيع النقاش الالى فاتت ​ 
موضوعنا النهارده بيتكلم عن ​ 
الحب من اول نظره ​ 
هل فعلا فى حاجه اسمها حب من اول نظره ​ 
طيب ليه بنتعلق اوووووى بالحب ده ​ 
وهل الحب ده ممكن يستمر بعد كده ​ 
ولا ممكن يتنسى مع مررو الوقت ​ 
فى انتظار تعليقاتكم ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

_انا من رأي ان الحب الواعى بيعتمد على اسس كتير اوى 
ممكن يكون من اول نظرة 
بس مش حب كامل في اسس بتكمله كتير اوى 

انا لخصت كله في جمله 
وهسمع اراكم وهتابعها 
علشان اشوف رأي صح ولا 

ميرسي يا كوك على الموضوع​_


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2008)

سؤال جميل اخي كوكو
الحب الاول بيفضل بالذاكرة لن اقول الى الابد
انما يتذكره الانسان لمدة طويلة
طبعا" وعندما نتذكره دائما" معناه انه موجود اكيد
شكرا" ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _انا من رأي ان الحب الواعى بيعتمد على اسس كتير اوى ​_
> _ممكن يكون من اول نظرة _
> _بس مش حب كامل في اسس بتكمله كتير اوى _​
> _انا لخصت كله في جمله _
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا بنت الملك 

خليكى متابعه معانا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> سؤال جميل اخي كوكو
> 
> الحب الاول بيفضل بالذاكرة لن اقول الى الابد
> انما يتذكره الانسان لمدة طويلة
> ...


 
جميل كلامك كليم 

بس هل فعلا فى حاجه اسمها حب من اول نظره 

ولا دى تهيئات ؟؟​


----------



## محبة الجميع (12 ديسمبر 2008)

عن نفسي الحب تفاهم وانسجام بين اثنين

يمكن يمر عجاب سريع بين شخصين لكن بينتهي بالاخر

اما الحب الحقيقي الي بيعيش هو الي بيبنوه فيما بينهم بتروي ومحبه

شكرا لالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2008)

محبة الجميع قال:


> عن نفسي الحب تفاهم وانسجام بين اثنين
> 
> يمكن يمر عجاب سريع بين شخصين لكن بينتهي بالاخر
> 
> ...


 

كلام واقعى 

ميرررسى على مرووورك محبه الجميع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جماعه مافهمتوش قصدى 


هل فعلا فى حاجه اسمها حب من اول نظره ؟؟

يعنى هل نوع الحب ده موجود اليومين دول 

ولا لاء 

وممكن يستمر 

ولا هيتنسى مع مرور الزمن ​


----------



## Kiril (12 ديسمبر 2008)

noooooooooooooo
لا اؤمن بالحب من اول نظرة


----------



## zezza (12 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة اخويا كوكو
بص يا سيدى الواحد ممكن يقابل حد و يعجب بيه من اول نظرة  ايوة ده موجود بس بيكون اعجاب مش حب ولا حاجة 
بس مع الوقت ممكن الاعجاب ده يطور و يبقى حب و حب جامد اوى كمان 
علشان انا فى اعتقادى ان ما يطلق عليه الحب من اول نظرة ده و اللى بينتهى بالجواز __ يعنى حب حقيقى__
مش بيكون صدفة لا ده ترتيب ربنا 

باختصار يعنى بدل اللخبطة دى ان الاول بيكون فى اعجاب و انبهار مش حب  بس ممكن يطور مع الوقت و يكبر و ياخد صورة تانية اسمها الحقيقى ساعتها هو الحب


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> noooooooooooooo
> لا اؤمن بالحب من اول نظرة


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا كيرو 

ومشاركتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> سلام ونعمة اخويا كوكو
> بص يا سيدى الواحد ممكن يقابل حد و يعجب بيه من اول نظرة ايوة ده موجود بس بيكون اعجاب مش حب ولا حاجة
> بس مع الوقت ممكن الاعجاب ده يطور و يبقى حب و حب جامد اوى كمان
> علشان انا فى اعتقادى ان ما يطلق عليه الحب من اول نظرة ده و اللى بينتهى بالجواز __ يعنى حب حقيقى__
> ...


 

كلام جميل  جدا جدا 

وتوضيح جميل منك 

ميرررررسى على مروووورك 

ومشاركتك الجميله ​


----------



## sony_33 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مفيش حاجة اسمها حب من اول نظرة
 فى حاجة اسمها اعجاب ثم يتطور الامر الى حب بعد ذلك
 ام الحب من اول نظرة دة بيبقى فى سن المراهقة فقط


​


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

انا أؤمن إن فى إعجاب من أول نظرة بشئ معين فى الشخص اللى قدامك.. ولكن مش مقتنع إن فى حب من أول نظرة لان لسه الشخص اللى هيحب من اول نظرة لسه مش عارف طباع الشخص اللى قدامه ايه.. مش يمكن يلاقى طبع ميعجبوش ...
ولكن رغم كده فى ناس بتحول الاعجاب من اول نظرة الى حب ويعيشوا الدور ..
..هو ممكن يتحول الاعجاب لحب ولكن بعد دراسة جيدة من كل من الشخصين لطبعهما 
شكرا جزيلا للموضوع الجميل ده.............


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مش عارفه معتقدش انه موجود اوى اليومين دول
بس ممكن تشوف انسان وتحبه ويبقا من اول نظرة ويتحول لحب حقيقى ويستمر
وانت رائيك ايه يا كوكو نحب نسمع رائيك يا باشا​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عن اختبار ياجدعان الحب الا من اول نظرة من طرف واحد يبقى لازم يتنسى فوراااااااا ولو من طرفين ومحصلش نصيب استحاله يتنسى​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (13 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بعترف بالاعجاب من اول نظره لكن حب؟ لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> مفيش حاجة اسمها حب من اول نظرة
> 
> فى حاجة اسمها اعجاب ثم يتطور الامر الى حب بعد ذلك
> ام الحب من اول نظرة دة بيبقى فى سن المراهقة فقط
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مرووووورك يا سونى 

وعلى رأيك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا أؤمن إن فى إعجاب من أول نظرة بشئ معين فى الشخص اللى قدامك.. ولكن مش مقتنع إن فى حب من أول نظرة لان لسه الشخص اللى هيحب من اول نظرة لسه مش عارف طباع الشخص اللى قدامه ايه.. مش يمكن يلاقى طبع ميعجبوش ...
> ولكن رغم كده فى ناس بتحول الاعجاب من اول نظرة الى حب ويعيشوا الدور ..
> ..هو ممكن يتحول الاعجاب لحب ولكن بعد دراسة جيدة من كل من الشخصين لطبعهما
> شكرا جزيلا للموضوع الجميل ده.............




جميل كلامك يا مينا 

يعنى نقدر نقول انى هوه اعجاب بالشخص الالى قدامك 

لاكن صعب انوا يكون حب من اول نظره 

ميررررسى على مرووووورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> مش عارفه معتقدش انه موجود اوى اليومين دول​
> 
> بس ممكن تشوف انسان وتحبه ويبقا من اول نظرة ويتحول لحب حقيقى ويستمر​
> وانت رائيك ايه يا كوكو نحب نسمع رائيك يا باشا​


 
تمام كلامك يا سويتى 

بالنسبه لرأيي 

الحب من اول نظره 

موجود بس مشكلته انوا احيانا بيكون من طرف واحد 

لاكن لما بيكون من الطرفين بيكون حب ناجح 

ميررررسى على مرووووورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> انا عن اختبار ياجدعان الحب الا من اول نظرة من طرف واحد يبقى لازم يتنسى فوراااااااا ولو من طرفين ومحصلش نصيب استحاله يتنسى​


 
رأيى جميل ومميز 

ميررررسى على مرووووورك يا كيريا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> انا بعترف بالاعجاب من اول نظره لكن حب؟ لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


 
ميررررسى على مرووووورك يا جاى فى الطريق ​ 
وعلى رأيك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جماعه النقاش مازال مستمر ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

_*بص ياكوكو ممكن يكون اعجاب 

وهكمله بالحب لما افهمه ويفهمنى 

وهيكون حب غالى لانه جه صدفة بينا ولقينا اعجابنا  متبادل ​*_


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*اؤمن بيه...
لو 
كان حقيقي
ومن طرفين
مش من طرف تالت؟؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*بص ياكوكو ممكن يكون اعجاب ​*_
> 
> _*وهكمله بالحب لما افهمه ويفهمنى *_​
> 
> _*وهيكون حب غالى لانه جه صدفة بينا ولقينا اعجابنا متبادل *_​


اممممممم :t9:

كلام مقنع 

ميررررسى على مرورك يا انجى 

وعلى رأيك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *اؤمن بيه...​*
> *لو *
> *كان حقيقي*
> *ومن طرفين*
> ...


 

تالت ازاى يا واد انت 

وضح الجمله دى :11azy:​


----------



## go love (14 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم اوى احيك علية كوكو مان
بالنسبة لسؤالك اكيد طبعا مفيش حاجة اسمها 
        حــــــــــــب من اول نظرة خالص
لاكن طبعا في حاجة مهما اسمها اعجاب ودة
                         بذرة الحـــــــ ـــ ــ ــب
بمعنا دة اول درجة من درجات الحب
اللي بيطور بعد كدة وبيكون حب حقيقي صادق
 وبيكمل المشوار والمسيرة طبعا طبقا  لمعاير الحب الناجح
ياما مبيكملش وبيتوقف عند نظرة الاعجاب وبيموت بسرعة

*تحياتى تانى مرة لسؤالك
تقبل مروري ولك فائق احترامي 
go love*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*لاطبعا  دا يبقي اسمة اعجاب  او  ارتياح  لكن الحب حجات كتيييييييييير قوي 
يمكن اعجاب اول نظرة دة يكون البداية للحب وممكن لاء
مرسي يا كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل اللي كلنا بنحب نتكلم فية 
يظهر الكل عطشان للحب​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> موضوع مهم اوى احيك علية كوكو مان
> بالنسبة لسؤالك اكيد طبعا مفيش حاجة اسمها
> حــــــــــــب من اول نظرة خالص
> لاكن طبعا في حاجة مهما اسمها اعجاب ودة
> ...


 
مشاركتك رااااااائعه 

بس المشكله بتبقى انى الموضوع مش بيكمل للاخر 

والحب ده بيبقى عايش بس من طرف واحد 

وبيكون بمثابه جرح 

والانسان بيفضل عايش عليه 

ميررررررسى على مرووورك 

ومشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لاطبعا دا يبقي اسمة اعجاب او ارتياح لكن الحب حجات كتيييييييييير قوي​*
> *يمكن اعجاب اول نظرة دة يكون البداية للحب وممكن لاء*
> *مرسي يا كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل اللي كلنا بنحب نتكلم فية *
> 
> *يظهر الكل عطشان للحب*​


 
الحياه بدون حب كأنسان بدون قلب 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا رجعا ليسوع 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*ارتياح من النظرة الاولى بس حب ما اعتقدش​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا يا رنا ​ 
من الممكن جدا ان يكون ارتياح من النظره الاولى​ 
ويتحول الى حب ​ 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا رنا ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +pepo+ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بقول ايوه فيه و بلداليل انك مبتعرفش انك حبيت من اول نظره بس عايز تتقل شويه بس انا بقو فى حب من اول نظره وهو اساس الحب الكامل


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

اخيرا حد وافقنى على الحب من اول نظره 

صح كلامك يا بيبو 

ميررررسى على مروووورك 



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*صعب جدا  الحكم على حب أنه حب حقيقى من مجرد نظره ولكن الشدة اللى بتحصل مع النظره الاولى ممكن أن يطلق عليها  أعجاب ولكن الحب الحقيقى له جوانب كتير يجب توافرها صعب جدا أكتشافها من مجرد نظرات .. ميررررسى يا كوكو على الموضوع الحلو .​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

عجبنى كلامك جدا يا دونا 

ميررررسى كتير على التوضيح ده 

وميرررررسى  على مرووووورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## +pepo+ (16 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اخيرا حد وافقنى على الحب من اول نظره ​
> 
> صح كلامك يا بيبو ​
> ميررررسى على مروووورك ​
> ...


 
مرسى يا مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا بيبو ​ 
ومتابعتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## زكريا ابن الملك (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*الغريب دايما بنتكلم عن الحب وكانه مقتصر علي شاب وفتاه*
*ولكن من وجهه نظري ان الحب احساس لايختلف باختلاف المحب ولا المحبوب.*
*ومن جهه حدوثه من نظره ده ممكن نسميه اي اسم تاني غير الحب*
*لان الحب اسم مقدس من اهم معانيه او مرادفاته( العطاء)*
*متهيالي نظره واحده لا تكفي لحدوثه*
*نعمه ربنا تكون معك*
*ميرسي لاهميه موضوعك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشاركه رااااائعه زكريا 

ميررررررسى على مروورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## gonees (3 فبراير 2009)

*بجد موضوع رائع يا كوكو
ومن رايي ان في حب فعلا من اول نظرة بس هو بيكون معرض للنجاح او الفشل
بس هو بيكون الاول بنظرة اعجاب وارتياح وبمرور الوقت والتعرف ع الشخصية دي اكتر الاحساس دا يزيد ويبقه ناجح  جدا وساعتها يتقال دا كان ب من اول نظرة            وممكن العكس تماما *


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

كلام جميل جدا 

ميررررررسى كتير على مرووورك ومشاركتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (4 فبراير 2009)

ليس  يوجد شى اسمه حب من اول نظره ولا اؤمن بهذا الحب لانه حب مبنى على النقص ولا من الممكن ان يدوم  وسبب لانه مشاعر الانسان ليس على  صواب  وياما خانتنا مشاعرنا مع ناس وكان طريقه التعرف عن حب او اعجاب من اول نظره ولا نعلم ما حقيقه هذا الانسان وما هى اخلاقه  ويجب علينا لانمشى وراى مشعرنا الكذابه




                                 معظم الصداقة زائف.. معظم الحب مجرد حماقة 

                                              شكسبير


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​​
​


----------



## SALVATION (4 فبراير 2009)

_معتقدش
ممكن يكون اعجاب او تألف لكن حب  معتقدش
الاا اذا كان من الشخصيات اللى بتحب على روحها
جميل موضوعك كيرو 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

حلوه دى 




> الاا اذا كان من الشخصيات اللى بتحب على روحها


 
تحفه يابنى من يومك 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## hiii3 (4 فبراير 2009)

مفيش  حاجه اسمها  حب ولا من اول نظره ولا غيروه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

معنى كلامك انى مافيش حب خالص 

لازم يكون فيه حب طبعا 

بس مش شرط يكون من اول نظره 

 ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## hiii3 (4 فبراير 2009)

هو ايه معنى الحب  بالنسبالك اكيد مفيش حاجه اسمها حب عشان ده وهم  ومرسى على ردك على مشركتى


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

اقولك  

الحب هوه شعور جميل تشعر به تجاه شخص معين 

او ارتياح لهذا الشخص 

ويكون هوه فاهمك وانت فاهمه 

كل هذا يعتبر حب 

ميرررسى على متابعتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## malak_basha (4 فبراير 2009)

الحب موجود ولكن لابد من ان الواحد منا لزم يحس بنعمة ربنا معنا وجودة فى حيتنا لكى يضهر لناان كان هو دة الحب اخوكم ملاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ملاك 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (5 فبراير 2009)

الحب من اول نظرة موجود بس دا الحب اللى بينتهى بالجواز غير كدة بيكون مش حب بيكون مجرد اعجاب بيستمر فترة وبعد كدة بيزول وربنا معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

كلام منطقى 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نيرمين 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

